

The First Swimming App on the Apple Watch - talkingquickly
http://info.activeintime.com/news/2015/6/29/the-worlds-first-swim-app-on-the-apple-watch

======
benguild
This is one of the _few_ reasons to actually have a wearable with a display
right now. Not trolling either, I just feel like the only really compelling
applications for smartwatches are in situations where you can’t have a phone
on you.

------
ali3n0780
Apple's waterproof now? What has science done.

~~~
asaramis
So has anyone actually gone swimming with the Apple Watch? I'm still
nervous..and how come they don't have proper waterproof cases?

~~~
ChrisMoisan
Apple Watch is not officially waterproof but there has been some extensive
testing [http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2015/05/apple-watch-
waterproofing...](http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2015/05/apple-watch-
waterproofing.html)

